# Looking for Haplochromis sp"ruby greens"



## shaguars7 (Feb 21, 2010)

Hello all. I am looking for these fish and would love to be able to find them in the gta. Thanks for any responses. I am willing to pick up thanks


----------



## Enoch (Mar 13, 2006)

Victoria cichlid esp. the Ruby Green and Flameback are not easy to find in LFS. Cory is current selling some. I just bought 2 pairs from him last week. Locally bred and very healthy. 
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13359


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Thanks Enoch! I am honestly so happy when people are happy with my fish. Very rewarding for me to see people satisfied!


----------

